# Tank Ph in 55 gal.



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Is this ok for a 55 gal w/ 5 p's in it or should it be higher?


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Btw....tank has 3) 4-5" supers, 1) 3-4" red, and 1) 6-7" caribe.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A pH of 7 is fine - I think it's about neutral, which is a good value.
For piranha's, the pH value is not that important, since they are pretty hardy. As long as it doesn't get too extreme (very acidic or alkaline), let it be.
A constantly fluctuating pH on the other hand, is pretty harm-/stressful to piranha's.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

I think this is the one thing that I never really paid much attention to. I'll just leave it be. Thanks Judazzz!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah pH 7 is prety ideal, good job.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

7.0 is nutreal so its alllll good. Piranhas dont need much attention on ph unless you hae those sensitve piryays.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks guys!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You're all good!


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)




----------

